# Puppy Aspirin Dosage?



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

So long story short yesterday my dopey 6 month old puppy ran into the picnic table at the dog park. He must of hit his leg or something because he was holding it up for a minute and screamin. He's quite my big baby and a little dramatic sometimes. I actually thought it was broken at first because it was just hanging and that's what it normally looks like when something's broken.... He sat there for a minute got up and was fine but he is limping. Didn't run anymore but was still trying to play gimping around. Obviously it's not broken because he wouldn't be walking on it but im wondering if there's anything I can do for him? I called my vet to ask about aspirin dosage for him and she said a regular adult 80 mg aspirin would be fine but I don't know if that's right or if I should even give him aspirin because he's a puppy. He's 6 months and about 65 pounds. I know there's dog aspirin at petco but like I said I wanted to be sure on the dosage if I did anything. Also heard turmeric is good for inflammation but again is it safe for a puppy? If anyone has any advice on dosage or whether I should just wait it out or not that would be great. I think we have a few vets on this forum. Any suggestions are much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

According to my vet, minimum dosage was 10 mg of aspirin per 1 kg of dog. 

My 130 lb dog was getting 600 mg of buffered aspirin 1x a day when he had some issues going on.

Before I bought some buffered aspirin (bufferin brand), I had some pet aspirin and it said not to feed dogs under 6 months of age and it was about the same dosage for my size dog (a bit less than 600 mg). Maybe give him some baby aspirin. Always better to call your vet and ask. If you do give aspirin, make sure you give it with a good amount of food.

Edit: missed the part about the vet call - 

Use buffered or baby over regular aspirin - easier on the stomach


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

To be honest, I really don't know or think aspirin helped with my dog's pain.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Everything I read said you should never give a puppy aspirin because they arnt mature enough to process it so I'm a little scared to give him anything.... And if I can't do that what can I even really do for him? I feel bad because he's acting so pitiful now lol


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Zilla said:


> Everything I read said you should never give a puppy aspirin because they arnt mature enough to process it so I'm a little scared to give him anything.... And if I can't do that what can I even really do for him? I feel bad because he's acting so pitiful now lol


Maybe try some rest. Limit his activity. No play, jumping on furniture, walks, etc, only potty breaks.

Also try hot/cold compress on those areas.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

personally, i would try just icing it first.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I feel like when he lays for a long time he limps worse.... When it initially happened he wasnt limping as bad as the day after but then again stuff like that is usually worse the day after.... I'm gonna try icing it and see if it helps I guess. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## Joy Job (May 20, 2015)

Being a pet lover I don't like myself experimenting much.. Before going for any treatment I study about that and then decide. I might prefer to go to vet if such thing continues.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

There's no reason turmeric wouldn't be safe for a puppy, I just don't necessarily know that it would have that major of an affect immediately. Do a mixture of turmeric and fish oil... both are anti-inflammatory and giving the turmeric with fish oil will help with improving the bioavailability. You can use any type of oil/fat though if you don't have fish oil on hand. Olive, coconut.... you know... the healthy oils.

http://ottawavalleydogwhisperer.blogspot.com/2012/11/turmeric-and-curcumin-good-for-your.html 

Scroll down on the website above and you'll come across a chart with the different measurements based on weight and the type of turmeric you're giving. I'm thinking most likely powder which will be a starting dosage of 1/8-1/4tsp starting at the lowest weight range. I would start small and work your way up to the max recommended dose for whatever weight range he falls into. 

If you're going to be giving aspirin then don't give turmeric. You shouldn't use them together. It interacts with blood thinners and NSAIDS like aspirin and can cause blood clotting issues. 

Hope he feels better soon


----------

